
Up and Down the Ladder of Abstraction (2011) - semanser
http://worrydream.com/LadderOfAbstraction/
======
fizixer
I would like to point out that the whole article can be treated as a metaphor
for one of the major themes of mathematical and computational/CS thinking,
i.e., exploring generalizations and "meta-generalizations". (edit: well I
guess I just repeated the title+conclusion of the article, since
"generalization" is similar to "abstraction", so we have "abstraction and
meta-abstraction" which is alluded by the title plus the conclusion that says
it's not just one linear ladder but a multi-dimensional multi-faceted
construct).

Reminds me of a cool youtube playlist [1] (David Metzler - Ridiculously Huge
Numbers)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3A50BB9C34AB36B3](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3A50BB9C34AB36B3)

~~~
Tistron
That is a very interesting video series, thank you!

I have been thinking about the next levels of repetition since watching vihart
explain how all of elementary algebra is just "fancy counting"
[https://youtu.be/N-7tcTIrers](https://youtu.be/N-7tcTIrers)

This was a wonderful continuation of that.

------
germinalphrase
BV has indicated that his Realtalk group[0] at HARC might release new research
by the end of the year.

I'm thoroughly excited to see what they are able to produce.

[0][https://harc.ycr.org/project/realtalk/](https://harc.ycr.org/project/realtalk/)

------
carapace
Tiny grey sans-serif body text means you hate your readers' eyes. So ironic on
an article about clear communication. ;-P

------
dingo_bat
Although some things went over my head, that was a wonderful explanation.

